# Christian Forums??



## humble_soul (Dec 21, 2003)

I went to http://www.christianforums.com and man I must say that I was unpleasantly surprised at how terribly unChristian some of the &quot;Christians&quot; were to one another.

Also, the amount of heresy there in a single thread blew me away!

I must say that I dare not stray there again (it is too depressing) for some time.

I know that this board is by no means perfect, but, I would like to thank God for the grace he has provided to us.

Thank God for our Reformed Baptist bretheren for keeping us Presbyterian's in the Word. I honestly believe that some of our differences are to keep us honest with the scriptures and one another.

That being said, may we never degenerate to the cespool of theological scummery that is the supposed Christian Forums. 

I honestly don't know if it's edifying to go back there to post the truth.

Can anyone share their experiences with this forum? Why they are or are not returning.

Thanks,
hs

[Edited on 12-22-2003 by humble_soul]


----------



## 5Solas (Dec 27, 2003)

What you will find at CF is emotion driven rather than sound scriptural discourse.

I joined under another name and soon became tired of the open hostility towards those of the Reformed faith.


I don't think I'll go back...


----------



## Wrigley (Dec 27, 2003)

CF is very emotion driven, to the point where threads are shut down because a moderator may feel that posters will take offense at a post. 

I post on a semi-regular basis there. I mostly hit the mormon threads. That group is trying to take the board over, in my opinion.


----------



## calgal (Dec 27, 2003)

What Wrigley said! I post under the Mormon threads to try and keep that cult from gaining a foothold (incidentally CF thinks the Mormons are not a cult! :shocked The site is a nice example of Total Depravity though.


----------



## humble_soul (Dec 27, 2003)

Wrigley,

Looks like you just registered here today. Welcome.

-hs


----------



## Wrigley (Dec 27, 2003)

Yes, first post. And it shouldn't be the last. I've been lurking to get a feel of the board. I'm impressed. :biggrin:


----------



## JohnV (Dec 27, 2003)

Welcome Wrigley:

I hope that you find this forum as uplifting as I have, and perhaps even more so, if I may dare say. It is our intention to raise each other's understanding by open discussion and mutual benefit. We can, and must try, but it is God who makes fruit to abound. 

God's blessings, and, as quoting Scott, &quot;Welcome a-Board!&quot;


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 27, 2003)

Welcome aboard Wrigley!


----------



## rnmomof7 (Dec 28, 2003)

[quote:d2a7069e60][i:d2a7069e60]Originally posted by humble_soul[/i:d2a7069e60]
I went to http://www.christianforums.com and man I must say that I was unpleasantly surprised at how terribly unChristian some of the &quot;Christians&quot; were to one another.

Also, the amount of heresy there in a single thread blew me away!

I must say that I dare not stray there again (it is too depressing) for some time.

I know that this board is by no means perfect, but, I would like to thank God for the grace he has provided to us.

Thank God for our Reformed Baptist bretheren for keeping us Presbyterian's in the Word. I honestly believe that some of our differences are to keep us honest with the scriptures and one another.

That being said, may we never degenerate to the cespool of theological scummery that is the supposed Christian Forums. 

I honestly don't know if it's edifying to go back there to post the truth.

Can anyone share their experiences with this forum? Why they are or are not returning.

Thanks,
hs

[Edited on 12-22-2003 by humble_soul] [/quote:d2a7069e60]

I have found CR as a mission field.There are some Calvinists there that are trying to teach and lead the saved to the doctrines of Grace, there are many unsaved and cultish posters that need to hear.

The believers that post there , like me are not theologians , just those that feel the need to show the glory of God .

Help from the learned is always needed :&gt


----------



## rnmomof7 (Dec 28, 2003)

[quote:fc6c370893][i:fc6c370893]Originally posted by 5Solas[/i:fc6c370893]
What you will find at CF is emotion driven rather than sound scriptural discourse.

I joined under another name and soon became tired of the open hostility towards those of the Reformed faith.


I don't think I'll go back... [/quote:fc6c370893]

There is indeed an open hostility to the reform faith , but if one wanders out into the real world , that is the norm not the exception .

There are some trying to introduce reform theology .

We have to remember it is pleasant to post with those that agree it is not always pleasant to defend a hated doctrine or bring the gospel to heathens .

But someone must go and do it. How will they know unless some one tells them .

They stoned Steven..we can take a few insults


----------



## Wrigley (Dec 28, 2003)

[quote:9a3bd37a71][i:9a3bd37a71]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:9a3bd37a71]
Welcome aboard Wrigley! [/quote:9a3bd37a71]

Good to be here. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## 5Solas (Dec 28, 2003)

[quote:ec151b6ecb]



There is indeed an open hostility to the reform faith , but if one wanders out into the real world , that is the norm not the exception .

There are some trying to introduce reform theology .

We have to remember it is pleasant to post with those that agree it is not always pleasant to defend a hated doctrine or bring the gospel to heathens .

But someone must go and do it. How will they know unless some one tells them .

They stoned Steven..we can take a few insults [/quote:ec151b6ecb]
Sigh, you are right. Maybe a sabatical would be a better option.


----------



## foundthelight (Jan 1, 2004)

I recently saw a link to this site on ChristianForums and am very pleased with what I see.

I am tired of the anger, put downs, and lack of love shown on CF. Plus, I really am Reformed in belief. 

CF has a problem where people debate purely to debate, not to learn and grow. This can lead a new Christian to confusion and error.

Thank you for being here.


----------



## calgal (Jan 1, 2004)

[quote:ec03b704b8][i:ec03b704b8]Originally posted by foundthelight[/i:ec03b704b8]
I recently saw a link to this site on ChristianForums and am very pleased with what I see.

I am tired of the anger, put downs, and lack of love shown on CF. Plus, I really am Reformed in belief. 

CF has a problem where people debate purely to debate, not to learn and grow. This can lead a new Christian to confusion and error.

Thank you for being here. [/quote:ec03b704b8]
Welcome found the light.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 3, 2004)

[quote:93d7899e2e]Can anyone share their experiences with this forum? [/quote:93d7899e2e]

Aye, I have been really using the boards for about 1 month now and have well over 700 posts. I have to admit (and am not ashamed to) there is [u:93d7899e2e]alot[/u:93d7899e2e] of error and falsehood flying around the boards (it gives me something to do on the web  ). 

But you have to remeber, osme of the people that claim to be &quot;christians/&quot; have the chritian logo; aren't really, they just want to priliavges of posting all over the place.....



I'm signed up there, under the same screen name..... Though another great Christian forum you might want to check out is  Christian Guitar Resources. I've been on this one for a year and a half


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 3, 2004)

I especially like this rule in Forum Rule 2:
&quot;You will not post new threads for the sole purpose of soliciting requests for prophecies.&quot;


----------



## foundthelight (Jun 9, 2004)

CF now has a Reformed Room in the congregation area where we can post. It is called Semper Reformada.


----------



## cupotea (Jun 9, 2004)

I was staff on the board (The King's Tavern) that was merged with another and called CF. I resigned and refused to be part of it because the owner of my board got neck deep into Openness theology.

I read there a while back and tried to discuss Calvinism, I thought they were going to burn ME at the stake. LOL


----------

